# how to create blue eyed lucy



## james.dixon (Nov 21, 2011)

hi this is my first post so her it goes, i am new to royals but have become facinated with morphs especialy blue eyed lucy. my question is what is the best cross to produce them. i currently have a cb11 normal and wondered what i could do with that also. thanks.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There are a number of combinations that will give a blue-eyed lucy.

Combine any of the following morphs together to get varying quality BeLs....



mojave (although mojave x mojave gives a 'super mojave' which has a 'muddy yellow grey head)

lesser
butter
russo


Also I think that lesser/butter x mystic and lesser/butter x phantom also throws out Bels.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Het russo x het russo throw out nice clean bels dont they?


----------



## james.dixon (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks ive also read that lesser platxlesser. would that work. and lesser x normal would make a spider. is this true


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

james.dixon said:


> thanks ive also read that lesser platxlesser. would that work. and lesser x normal would make a spider. is this true


 
Lesser platnium is the same thing as a 'lesser', so yes, that would work.

lesser x normal = normals and lessers. No spiders at all.

To get a spider you need a spider! (i.e. spider x normal = normals and spiders)


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Wherever you read that a Lesser x Normal pairing gives you Spiders I would avoid completely forever and ever...just a suggestion

As for BELs I think they look amazing. I have a male Lesser that I'm going to put to m female Lesser and female Mojave...thought I'd double my chances of hitting the BEL  good luck with your project


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

theres quite a few different basic morphs in the BEL complex 

Lesser Mystic Mojave Butter Phantom Mocha Het Russo

Not 100% on them all, also in terms of the lesser producing a spider, a rule of thumb in all cases really a basic morph will never make a different basic morph unless the other basic morph was part of the breeding or unless one of the basic morphs where mutated somehow but that would most likely be a new morph altogether please correct me if im wrong :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Lesser x Phantom make beautifully clean BEL's. Also known as the 'Karma' morph. 

Here's hoping for one next season :whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------

